# Japan OEM hid kits..



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

I have 15 hid kits I'm looking to sell, these kits are brand new never been used. They are straight from the manufacturer.



Some of the bulb sizes I have are 9003(H4), 9004, 9007, 9008.



I have 3 Bi-Xenon kits which are $250.00+shipping, the single Xenon kits are $185.00+shipping.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

bump......


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

what size are u running on ur sentra.....i might be interested, did u install them on yours ??


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

Divo25 said:


> what size are u running on ur sentra.....i might be interested, did u install them on yours ??



I have one of the Bi-Xenon kits installed on my 99 Sentra (sr20ve swap pending!!). The only thing it makes me want to do is polish up my headlights so they look even clearer.


My sentra uses 9004 bulb size, b13 sentra uses 9003. what year sentra do you have?


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

bump......


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a 2000 sentra, kinda interested


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

sentra 2000 is 9007 kit for $185

the kit is pretty much plug and play. let me know if you're interested



- thom


----------

